# Philips 37PFL5604H - Wie suche ich manuell digitale Sender?



## Abz (29. Dezember 2009)

Hey zusammen,

bin leider was digitales Fernsehen angeht ein totaler Vollleihe, falls das hier das falsche Forum dafür ist, möge man mir vergeben und den Thread verschieben.... 

Meine Eltern haben sich vor kurzem einen neuen Fernseher gekauft, genauer gesagt den Philips 37PFL5604H mit analogem und DVB-C Receiver. Bei der "automatischen Sendersuche" hat es alle Sender (sowohl digitale als auch analoge) gefunden, jedoch in einer Reihenfolge, mit der niemand zurechtkommt. Also musste ich die Sender neu ordnen (was bei diesem TV übrigens der HORROR ist....). 

Dabei sind mir anscheinend manche Sender verloren gegangen (wie auch immer), zumindest tauchen nun ARD und BR3 in digitaler Form nicht mehr auf, obwohl sie bei uns eigentlich frei empfangbar sein müssten. Alle anderen digitalen Sender (RTL, Sat 1, Kabel 1 etc.) sind in der Programmliste aufgeführt, jedoch logischerweise mit schwarzem Bild, nur ARD und BR3 tauchen nirgends auf.

In den Einstellungen des TV's kann ich recht simpel nach analogen Sendern (per Frequenz) suchen, für digitale Sender gibts eine ähnliche Option, nur leider kenne ich die Frequenzen der genannten Sender nicht und find weder mit Google noch direkt auf den Seiten der Sender irgendwelche Hinweise über die benötigte Frequenz. Die Seite von ARD sagt z.B. lediglich:



> Kabel
> 
> Das Erste Deutsche Fernsehen wird deutschlandweit an erster Rangstelle in die Kabelnetze eingespeist. Erkundigen Sie sich bitte bei Ihrem lokalen Kabelnetzbetreiber, auf welchen Kanälen das ARD-Programm zu empfangen ist.



Wie kann ich nun diese Sender neu "installieren"? Oder liegt hier ein völliges Verständnisproblem meinerseits vor?

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2009)

eine liste der frequenzen findest du immer beim kabelanbieter. schau also mal dort nach.


----------



## Abz (29. Dezember 2009)

Ok, da hab ich jetzt folgende Liste gefunden (allerdings auch nicht bei Kabel Deutschland direkt, sondern über ein Forum - anscheinend hält KabelDeutschland es nicht für nötig, so etwas auf ihre Website zu setzen):

Belegung - Bayreuth I - Kabel Deutschland-Helpdesk

Jetzt hab ich nur das Problem, dass mein Ort nicht in der Liste auftaucht. Die verlinkte Liste "Bayreuth I" ist nah dran, jedoch gehört der genaue Ort (Kulmbach) anscheinend nicht dazu. Außerdem ist mir unklar, was ich jetzt mit diesen Zahlen anfangen soll(?). In der linken Spalte lese ich z.B. 113 MHz, jedoch kann das ja wohl nicht für alle rechts daneben aufgeführten Sender gelten?!

Blick echt langsam gar nimmer durch bei diesem Wirrwarr....


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2009)

doch, bei digital hast du auf der gleichen "hauptfrequenz" mehrere sender. wie genau du das dann bei dem TVgerät machen kannst, weiß ich nicht. bei meinen letzten beiden digitalen receivern waren immer ALLE sender da, man konnte sich daraus dann aber eine oder mehrere "listen" machen, wo man dann nur zB 30 programme hat und die dann innerhalb der liste ordnen kann.

bei philips vlt. mal mit der fernbedienung im menü suchen - bei dem phlips-LCD meines bekannten ist eine viel ausführliche anleitung per FB auf dem LCD aufrufbar.


----------

